# Another strange metal



## kadriver (Apr 6, 2011)

Here is a picture of some metal that was filtered out of a solution of silver metal dissolved in 50/50 nitric acid.

This material was caked thick on the filter paper - brownish in color.

After it dried I scraped it off the filter paper and put it into a melting dish.

Again it appeared to just burn away into ash, then beads of metal began to form.

I got them to join with the torch flame into one ball a little bigger than a pea.

When I took the flame away, some mossy material instantly began to form on the bead of metal. When I put the torch back on it, the mossy material dissappeared into the bead again.

Finally, I kept the flame on the bead and poured it into water. it went into the water in one blob, but when it hit the bottom of the container it seperated into small pieces as shown below.

Any input from the forum to help me ID this metal would be greatly appreciated.

Thank for looking - kadriver


----------



## qst42know (Apr 6, 2011)

Do the resulting metal beads react to nitric?

I am wondering if you had some silver chloride or sulfide collected in your filter that was then reduced when you incinerated.

Technical grade nitric can have traces of chlorides, and sodium nitrate for poor mans nitric can contain both chloride and sulfide.

http://www.lmine.com/mm5/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=LMS&Product_Code=17181-50&Category_Code=nitrates


----------



## Lou (Apr 6, 2011)

If you can melt it and pour it in your setup, it's probably not platinum or palladium.


Lou


----------



## Harold_V (Apr 7, 2011)

Lou said:


> If you can melt it and pour it in your setup, it's probably not platinum or palladium.
> 
> 
> Lou


I responded to a similar post just now----I expect what he has is a sulfide, likely with a high percentage of silver. Easy to process with a furnace. 

Harold


----------

